# QUESTION for anyone who's used Hamilton Technology lights.



## jinsei888 (Apr 20, 2009)

*Hamilton Tech. Belize Sun light unit experience?*

QUESTION for anyone who's used Hamilton Technology lights.
I'm looking at the Hamilton Technology Belize Sun 36" T5HO + Metal Halide 150W + LED Moonlight light unit and considering purchasing it to replace me Hagen GLO DualT5HO unit. I can use the 39W Giesemann's that I already have in the GLO and place them into the dual fixtures of the Hamilton Tech. Belize Sun unit. The question is...is Hamilton Techology or that particular light fixture any good? I can't seem to "search" function any reviews about it on any freshwater planted forums.

What do you guys know about it?

Here's a link to it:
http://www.aquacave.com/belize-sun-...ng-system-br-by-hamilton-technology-2554.html


----------



## jinsei888 (Apr 20, 2009)

haha the lack of response leads me to think purchasing this light probably wouldn't be a good decision. noted lol


----------



## Markw78 (May 6, 2004)

They were one of the best back in the 90's... Check out some reef forums, they specialize in halides iirc.

I had an old 150w Bell pendant almost 20 years ago and was happy with it.


----------

